# Do NOT order greeting cards from Moo.com



## CraniumDesigns (Jun 21, 2010)

I ordered 100 greeting cards from moo.com. I had gotten business cards from them in the past and they are very nice. But their greeting cards are BAD. The colors are washed out, and they came out very dark. I ordered it with 9 different designs and only 4 of those designs came out decent. The others are not good enough to sell and will probably be tossed. I have a complaint in and am asking for a 55% refund since only 45% of my cards turned out.

So, I highly DO NOT recommend them for greeting cards. Definitely for business cards, but not greeting cards.


----------



## Flash Harry (Jun 22, 2010)

OK


----------



## Village Idiot (Jun 22, 2010)

Did you ever think to call them? Maybe you got a bad batch? Just because you received one bad order means all their buisness cards are complete and utter **** and no one should order that product because all their products except the one you ordered are ****ing awesome and the one you ordered is complete and utter ****?


----------



## Overread (Jun 22, 2010)

I addition to the problem of getting a bad batch there is the additional question over calibration - is your computer screen fully calibrated and also of decent enough quality (if its a flatscreen that is at the cheaper end of the market chances are it suffers from contrast changes as you change your viewing angle). It could be that the prints are perfect, but that when you edited them the shots came out slightly differently - thus when you ordered the prints those ones came back less than ideal

For the former problem (a bad batch) contact them direct and inquire - if the latter could be a potential problem then one thing I do is to order a single small print to evaluate the print from - when ordering larger prints it tend st obe postcards that I order - not bank breaking and it lets you get the print looking just right before you commit to a larger order.


----------



## KmH (Jun 22, 2010)

Did you select the 'Photo Enhancement' option when you uploaded your photos?

What color space and image format were the images in that you uploaded?

Did you use their software to layout the greeting cards?


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Jun 22, 2010)

i did not use photo enhancement. i do everything in adobe rgb. i used their website to lay everything out. the layout is fine, but the colors suck.

i thought it would be fine since my business cards from them came out great using the exact same files.

that said, i am in contact with their customer service dept and they are being VERY helpful, so i'll let u know how it goes.


----------



## KmH (Jun 22, 2010)

Moo says on their web site they require sRGB or CMYK as the color space for uploaded images. :scratch:

There are few places that can do pre-press, or continuous tone, printing from the AdobeRGB gamut.

Where do you get photographic prints made?


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Jun 22, 2010)

KmH said:


> Moo says on their web site they require sRGB or CMYK as the color space for uploaded images. :scratch:
> 
> There are few places that can do pre-press, or continuous tone, printing from the AdobeRGB gamut.
> 
> Where do you get photographic prints made?



oh, i didnt even see that. who uses sRGB anymore? i figured they would work fine since my business cards came out fine.

i go through meridian pro for all my regular prints. they turn out fine.


----------



## Overread (Jun 22, 2010)

sRGB is the web standard and many printing places just accept that because its the colourspace most people (esp the larger hobby/average person market) use - so its easier for them to adapt to the most common than try to educate everyone to colourspaces.

The more highclass labs do often do Adobe RGB and some offer a choice


----------



## Village Idiot (Jun 24, 2010)

CraniumDesigns said:


> oh, i didnt even see that. who uses sRGB anymore?


 
Oh, just every single person who surfs the WWW.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Jun 24, 2010)

i meant for print.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jun 24, 2010)

Overread said:


> sRGB is the web standard and many printing places ...



to OP: Did you have these press printed?  If so, make sure you send CYMK files.  

-Pete


----------



## Christie Photo (Jun 24, 2010)

I just looked at their site.  Found this:

How are MOO Postcards printed? 
Postcards are printed on digital printing presses which use a 4 color ink process. 

Yeah...  those four colors? C cyan Y yellow M magenta K black

-Pete


----------



## Village Idiot (Jun 25, 2010)

Christie Photo said:


> I just looked at their site. Found this:
> 
> How are MOO Postcards printed?
> Postcards are printed on digital printing presses which use a 4 color ink process.
> ...


 
Some one didn't read the instruction manual and wanted to tell everyone how horrible their product turned out because of it.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Jun 26, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> Christie Photo said:
> 
> 
> > I just looked at their site. Found this:
> ...



as i said, the business cards i ordered from with THE EXACT SAME FILES, turned out just dandy, so i assumed it wouldnt be an issue with the greeting cards.

MOO is being VERY helpful trying to fix this, so i'll let u guys know how they turn out.


----------

